# 4x4x2 (close to complete)



## alewis0890 (Mar 15, 2009)

I had Taylor over (omgtaylorg) so we can get this tank done... Its 4x4x2 with reptisun 10.0 36", and 100w bulb for heat (another one coming soon).


here she is:

















Rocky and Sadie are TINY in it, but that will change soon lol. Like I said not finished... but habitable.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks nice. Personaly I think I would have started with a Full sized cage though.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks good, that will work.  

As for larger, it can always be added on to later.


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 15, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Looks good, that will work.
> 
> As for larger, it can always be added on to later.




True, but this is my baby tank/ computer desk lol I will start a few big ones later...


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice! Is that plant fake?


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 15, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Nice! Is that plant fake?



Thank you, and yes thats a fake plant... thats they're favorite spot to hide right now.


----------

